# World Backup Day



## clee01l (Mar 30, 2012)

This probably should not be an Off-Topic topic but no other category seemed a good fit.

Just in case there is some on out there that does not do daily backups.  Here is this reminder.
http://www.worldbackupday.com/


Actually everyday should be World Backup Day for everyone.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 30, 2012)

Backup? I guess we're distracted by it being National Cleavage Day, apparently.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 30, 2012)

Perhaps we could do something combined to show our support for both...


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 30, 2012)

Cleavage?? Support???
And here I thought this was a Lightroom Forum...


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 30, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> Cleavage?? Support???
> And here I thought this was a Lightroom Forum...


Well, if one is intimidated by too much cleavage and starts backing up and looses ones support, there could be major repercussions. 



Don


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 30, 2012)

More fun would be standing without support, and backing up into some cleavage...!


----------



## Happy Haggis (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, not backing up is a bit of a boob, isn't it?


----------

